# 2008 Mustang GT Shoot



## ShelbyStang (Nov 18, 2008)

I often do small shoots on my personal vehicles, heres a more recent shoot. C &C is encouraged as always!

















and a random bit of graffiti on a wall at one location!


----------



## keybq (Nov 18, 2008)

i love that car i like those rims on it


----------



## Lil Bob (Nov 18, 2008)

What kind of wheels are on it? And i am diggin the big lip on the rear wheels..


----------



## Plymer (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice shots, but I think giving the wheel a little turn to show off the rims would have been a nice touch.  Also, get up closer into the grille and do a little detail work...  That's a sexy car, need to see more!


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 18, 2008)

What is with people putting such horrendously low profile tires on cars these days?  That wheel and tire combination is horrible.  That thing has to have terrible handling and a terrible ride.

Other than that, a fantastic car.  Just a shame to see the beginnings of ricing out a classic styled modern musclecar.


----------



## ShelbyStang (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!

As for the riced out comment> I dunno about that, its a 20" wheel and tire combo, just keeping up with the times of modern muscle! Its very common nowadays, a small 17-18" wheel looks terrible on these cars, not proportionate at all....anyways, its hard to ruin a car making 407rwhp on the bottle on the smallest pills I got! 

Everybody has their opinion though, and I like wheels proportionate to my vehicle, and maybe a tad over the top with simple styling..id run more profile if I could, next year Im actually switching to Nittos 305/35-20 Drag Radial, a little too tall for my car but it will give me better sidewall, and may help me go 11.49 or faster in the 1320'....shooting for the fastest 20" drag radial time in the country 

It handles amazingly actually, with 9" and 11" of contact patch on a real nice suspension lowered over 2"...the ride quality...well its a muscle car, with go fast goodies and a super loud exhaust, it handles bad too. Heres more imagery!

Thanks again for the C&C!


----------



## Lil Bob (Nov 18, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> What is with people putting such horrendously low profile tires on cars these days? That wheel and tire combination is horrible. That thing has to have terrible handling and a terrible ride.
> 
> Other than that, a fantastic car. Just a shame to see the beginnings of ricing out a classic styled modern musclecar.


 
Don't worry about this guy he has no idea what he is talking about.... Car looks Hot.


----------



## keystervr6 (Nov 18, 2008)

dude, i HATE mustangs....but yours is sick, please tell me the rear spoiler is off for good, it looks sooooooo much better off


decent pictures too :thumbup:


----------



## Stanger (Nov 18, 2008)

I am drooling over here. The first thing that caught my eye were the wheels. They are 100% perfect on that car. That is honestly the best wheel I've seen on a newer Mustang. What are they? Oh, nice pics too.


----------



## zandman (Nov 19, 2008)

nice car, gotta love white cars.


----------



## ShelbyStang (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments! As for the wheels, they are 20x10.5 and 20x8.5 KMC Novas.


----------



## cereal83 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the stance of that car. Very very nice!


----------



## A4Effort (Nov 20, 2008)

If you want faster drag stip times then those 20x10.5 and 20x8.5 are not helping you. 

Personally, I think they are too big and are used more for show. That is my opinion though. If you like them that is all that matters.


----------



## zelseman (Nov 20, 2008)

keystervr6 said:


> dude, i HATE mustangs....but yours is sick, please tell me the rear spoiler is off for good, it looks sooooooo much better off
> 
> 
> decent pictures too :thumbup:


 Same here. I have been a honda head from birth, and despise mustangs, but yours is unique and reall quite nice!


----------

